# Turkey Day



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hope you all have a great and safe Thanksgiving. Plenty to be thankful for. We will have 20 for dinner. Mostly kids and grandkids. Mom 86 and Ruby 2 months. Quite a range. Enjoy all and Thanks for the fun year......

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 3


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 24, 2016)

Amen Mike Thanks for all and to all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 24, 2016)

Same to all y'all from down here. Having 12 over, Brother and SIL, kids and gkids ranging 13 (today) to 72

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving! Lots to be thankful for or for which I am thankful(for the WB grammar police).

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 24, 2016)

Blessings to all !! No family left for me so going to a friends house for dinner, still great company and good food.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy turkey day to all!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy thanksgiving mike. But how is mom(86) younger than you. That don't make any sense

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy thanksgiving to everyone here at woodbarter! local couple that own a restaurant do an invitation to friends and family to come down and eat dinner so we'll head down about 1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving! So much to be thankful for! There will be 8 of us at the house today, 6 family and 2 friends. Going to fit in a little time in the shop this morning hopefully. Always a feast at mealtime! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to my WB family! I am solo today, Nikki is off all week so she went to see our kid then see her folks, the kid had to work so couldn't come home for the holiday. I will be going to a neighbors for lunch, but it's a full day in the Shop for me!!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Happy thanksgiving mike. But how is mom(86) younger than you. That don't make any sense



I was thinking the same thing...



Happy Thanksgiving guys! Wherever you may be, and whoever you may be sharing the day with, hope it's a warm and joyful day for each and every one of you, filled with lots of screaming children. Women having been cooking around here for 2 days, then I just got informed we're headed to my folks house, (_2 1/2 miles down the road_), for lunch, (_supposedly at 1, meaning maybe by 3_), with my family, then having everything they've been cooking for 2 days for supper tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you. In the spirit of today I am thankful to have met and befriended so many people with similar interests on WB. 

While you enjoy your festivities today surrounded by family or alone please join me silently and raise a glass with a smile to all of us that are here and to those of us who are not anymore.

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 24, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Blessings to all !! No family left for me so going to a friends house for dinner, still great company and good food.



Greg come on down and be apart of our family. Were gonna have 5 generations together here at Dads. You could stop and say Hi to a bunch of members on your way.

Happy Turkeyday to everyone and may you all have a wondefull day and weekend.

Ole yea @woodtickgreg we can hae some fresh backstrap off the grill tomorrow if you want. I thank I may hae one stick of habenero summer sausage left in the fridge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 24, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Greg come on down and be apart of our family. Were gonna have 5 generations together here at Dads. You could stop and say Hi to a bunch of members on your way.
> 
> Happy Turkeyday to everyone and may you all have a wondefull day and weekend.
> 
> Ole yea @woodtickgreg we can hae some fresh backstrap off the grill tomorrow if you want. I thank I may hae one stick of habenero summer sausage left in the fridge.


I swear one day I am going to do a roadtrip that would allow me to visit a bunch of members on the way. But the only way you'll get me to texas is in the winter! Just to damn hot for this yankee, lol. Love venison, and sausage, but can't do the hot spicy thing, never had a taste for it, lol. Medium salsa is about as hot as I get. But your invitation is sincere and much appreciated. Someday...........someday........


----------



## SENC (Nov 24, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 24, 2016)

SENC said:


> View attachment 117410


That looks like on of those Mississippi turkey's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2016)

SENC said:


> View attachment 117410


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2016)

SENC said:


> View attachment 117410


After that pic we might have switch to ham. that is the ugliest turkey i have seen

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to all WB family ... small crowd at la casa today ... kids .. grandkids ... MIL is in from Orlando .. 



Tony said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my WB family! I am solo today, Nikki is off all week so she went to see our kid then see her folks, the kid had to work so couldn't come home for the holiday. I will be going to a neighbors for lunch, but it's a full day in the Shop for me!!!! Tony



You should have said something ... always a place at my table for you my friend ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 24, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 24, 2016)

Why didn't the Pilgrims find a cow?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Nov 24, 2016)

Schroedc said:


>


That was awesome!


----------



## TimR (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving folks!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 24, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 117411
> 
> Why didn't the Pilgrims find a cow?



Lou, did you get contacts?

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving #


----------



## CWS (Nov 24, 2016)

Thankful for my friends on WB. God bless you and your family. Stay safe.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2016)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 24, 2016)

SENC said:


> View attachment 117410


You could at least tag me. What part of the state you going to be in this weekend. Just a warning. We are headed to the mountains tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Schroedc said:


>



That one is a CLASSIC!! Remember when it aired the first time, I laughed so damn hard I couldn't breathe!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 24, 2016)

Tclem said:


> You could at least tag me. What part of the state you going to be in this weekend. Just a warning. We are headed to the mountains tonight.


It's more fun to let you find things, my friend. 

I'm by the sea this weekend. Safe travels, and have a great visit to God's Country!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! We had dinner with a family from church. Now home. We'll eat leftover green bean casserole and mashed potatoes for dinner. Spending the rest of the day working on things around the house - my parents are arriving on Saturday to visit for 5 days and according to the list Katy made, there's apparently about 3 weeks worth of work to do in the house in the next 36 hours...

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Having a wonderful day with family. Thankfull for the food and and wonderful weather.Keeping Terry and family in my heart and on my mind. RIP @Kevin. Well @SENC finally revealed @Tclem for the Misssssiiisssssssssssppeon turkey he can be!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 24, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I swear one day I am going to do a roadtrip that would allow me to visit a bunch of members on the way. But the only way you'll get me to texas is in the winter! Just to damn hot for this yankee, lol. Love venison, and sausage, but can't do the hot spicy thing, never had a taste for it, lol. Medium salsa is about as hot as I get. But your invitation is sincere and much appreciated. Someday...........someday........


You are welcome in Austin as well. See you when you get here!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 24, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> You are welcome in Austin as well. See you when you get here!



Jim, when he gets there holler at me, I'll be there in an hour! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving 
Sunshine in Texas today

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Nov 24, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving
> Sunshine in Texas today
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, Wendell! I was out in shorts and flip flops all day, got to love that!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 27, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!. I may be late to Most all of you but we are doing Thanksgiving today. Had to work Thursday Friday and Saturday so we just finished dinner. Hope everyone had a great one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 27, 2016)

Happy T-day Scott,

We went up to central NY and spent time with family. It was nice to see the kids plying in the snow. They had just under 12 inches of the 30" from last Monday left. Ours is gone, just snow banks and plies for now. I'll take it...have a great week.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

